# A bit intimidated



## Tami68 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi all. I just stumbled across this group today. I'm a 47 year old mother of two and have only slightly dabbled in the world of knitting. I look at patterns and yarn all the time and in the back of my head I keep thinking "you're too old to learn this now." I'd really love to pick up this hobby as it has always interested me.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh good for you, you're just the right age. Any age is right to learn to knit or do anything else new to you. Many learn this young but you will find half of us on here are a lot older than you. This is the best place to learn as there are so many helpful, experienced knitters on here. They will answer your questions and keep you going. There are all levels of knitters on here from real beginners to very advanced. Have fun


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome from North Carolina.


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

You're never too old to try anything new. Just start off with something easy, like a scarf and any problems just ask on this forum. There's always somebody ready to help. Enjoy!!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Seriously.....I was 63 when I decided to try to knit. Through the help of the kind ladies here & utube videos I'm able to knit pretty much whatever I want. Go for it!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Welcome from UK, you have found the right place. Any questions you have, please ask. :thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to KP from So. California.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Compared to most people on KP, I think you are just a young
"chickadee". You are never too old to learn anything. Most
of us are learning new things everyday. Go for it & have fun!
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Dont give up on your idea of knitting there is always tons of help here and youtube is a godsend learning new patterns and stitches, good luck and dont forget to post your efforts on here, we love to see all creations


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome !! You are now surrounded and supported by people who really care about helping others if they can and sharing knowledge. Never be frightened to ask anything !! Someone will know , someone will be able to show you, guide you and encourage you. It may be in general forum or through personal messages.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

You obviously have a computer and know how to use it, so you will get all the help and encouragement you need from KP members who genuinely want you to succeed with your newfound interest. Just ask and return to read the responses. If we don't know the answer, someone will try to direct you to where you might find it.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP. Don't be afraid to try knitting . . . . just go for it.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome from Alaska, and the others are correct. You are almost a teenager on here, and we will enjoy helping and encouraging you, it is what we do here. So jump in, and get yourself going.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

just do it :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Never too late.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome from Down Under Australia !
A word of warning .... Knitting can be addictive ,but sooo much fun , just go for it and join this happy group , as everyone has already said : we like to share our successes and our failures &#128515; &#128077;&#127996;&#10004;&#65039;


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Canada.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Toronto


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome from New Zealand. You are never to old to keep learning.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi welcome from England. Get those Needles out and go for it.

Jenny x


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome from NE Wisconsin! There is no greater feeling than the sense of accomplishment when you've learned something new; have fun!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome from Michigan . You will enjoy knitting .


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Canada.You only have to ask.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I am 56 and decided nearly 2 years ago to teach myself to knit and then last year I joined this site . 2 of the best things I have ever done &#128516;
Hope you do decide to learn you will get all the help and encouragement you need from everyone here . 
Good luck


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

G. For it you are a kid still!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome from SE Michigan. Glad you joined us and I think you will be too.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona. Definitely pick up your knitting needles and start knitting. The Internet is a wonderful place to find how-to videos. I especially like Very Pink for help:

http://verypink.com/blog/

She does a wonderful job helping beginners.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

If something really interests you, you are never too old to learn! I've been knitting since I was a kid and I still learn something new on this forum almost every day.... so dig in and give it a try. There is plenty of help here if you need it and people are friendly and encouraging. Welcome from Tennessee ~


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Any age is the right age to begin doing one wants to do! Welcome! You will advance quickly, because you will get lots of help and guidance here among other yarn addicts. This addiction seems uncureable and you have it ,so pick up your needles, make a loop and draw the yarn through. Show us your first and let us watch you grow. Never fear, we will always help you out of the ditches. Neeterbug has given you a great companion . Very Pink is a good teacher.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm 49 and only been knitting for about four or five years. I started simple, then with each small project, I would try to learn something new. Like circular knitting, simple cables, simple increases/decreases. Cowls, hats, neck scarves are great learning grounds and nice sized projects for learning. Then if I didn't want to take on a new challenge, I would make something on a larger scale like a baby blanket, because getting used to working on something for many hours and then actually finishing it is also a good skill. The bottom line is, knit what will give you successes. Don't make the mistake of trying too much too soon, because that will just frustrate you. Tackling that first sweater or vest will be much more enjoyable if you've got some good successes and experience behind you. But if you never get the desire to knit sweaters, vest, etc., that's just fine too! Knit what makes you happy! Good luck, welcome, and enjoy this wonderful needle art!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan! Don't be intimidated by the amazing things that some people post - we all started out with some awkwardness and rough-looking projects. Just keep practicing, ask questions, and practice some more. Before you know it, you'll be the pro encouraging other new members.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. :lol:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Tami68 said:


> Hi all. I just stumbled across this group today. I'm a 47 year old mother of two and have only slightly dabbled in the world of knitting. I look at patterns and yarn all the time and in the back of my head I keep thinking "you're too old to learn this now." I'd really love to pick up this hobby as it has always interested me.


Oh, dear, you are never too old to learn. For my 70th, my GD gave me a set of bamboo needles. Guess who's knitting up a storm now??
Grab those needles and go!!!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan!! I've been knitting for 55 years and I'm learning something new all the time about knitting. New procedures are coming out all the time. YouTube is a fabulous place to learn knitting because you can see just what they're doing and knit along with them.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

You are never too old to learn knitting. Just get yourself some nice wool and a pair of knitting needles and a good beginners book and away you go. Very helpful KP members here who will help you if you need advice. Just dive in with your knitting and believe in yourself.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Tami
You are never too old. Start, that is the beginning. There are many wonderful people on this site who are only too willing to help you if you should need it. We help each all the time. Welcome and pick up those needles.
Kathy


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome, from the very southeasternmost corner of Wisconsin. This is a great place to be. Remember what they say, "There are only two stitches, knit and purl". Oh the things we can do with those two stitches! You will love knitting and Knitting Paradise. "Come on in, the water's fine".


----------



## Tami68 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you all so much! &#128522;


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

You are not too old to learn! Go for it!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Stop thinking that way as it isn't true. Think you will find lots of help here when trying to learn. Welcome to KP from So. California.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

I haven't been knitting for super long. It's so fun because you can learn everything from watching YouTube videos. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

You are never to old to learn something new! Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome from northampton UK. You have taken the first step and will be up and knitting in no time.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm 59 and have been teaching myself for a few years. This forum is great for information! So is YOUTUBE


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## Hellelnm (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from South Africa, we all had to learn to knit, way back then, but everyone on here is fabulous and very helpful.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Come girl ...you can do it!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore Don't be intimidated. You are never to old to learn and with all the information at your fingertips on youtube you will do wonderfully I am sure.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

You are never too old. A couple years ago I taught knitting and crochet in a 55+ RV park we were wintering in. One ofmypupils was 83 and had never touched a knitting needle in her life. She made a little blanket for her 1st great great grand


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia. I think you will love it here. I thought I knew a lot about knitting, but I have learnt so many new things since joining. It's a great place to be and there's always help if and when you need it. &#128512;


----------



## Technogranny 1 (Jul 20, 2014)

First off, welcome.you will most certainly enjoy KP, secondly, you are never to old to learn anything. Remember knitting is basically just 2 stitches, knit and purl. For sure there are thousands of ways to adapt these for different effects but start out easy and in no time at all you will be on your way to great things. The folks on here, with their wealth of knowledge are always quick and eager to assist if you encounter a problem and of course there is YouTube which is a great learning and research tool.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa . Nice to have you with us. You came to the right place to learn to knit.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Agree with everyone else, you are a puppy compared to me!! Go for it. You will have all the help you need right here.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Tami68 said:


> Hi all. I just stumbled across this group today. I'm a 47 year old mother of two and have only slightly dabbled in the world of knitting. I look at patterns and yarn all the time and in the back of my head I keep thinking "you're too old to learn this now." I'd really love to pick up this hobby as it has always interested me.


47 and you're too old??? Not at all likely. Start on things like dishcloths -- if you're not happy with the results, you can always use them to wash dishes (yes I know that's the original intent). There's probably a knitting group around and be certain to visit a LYS (local yarn store) -- you'll probably find classes offered there.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

I had not even held knitting needles until about 4 years ago and I'm 71 now! Never to old to learn something new!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Tami68 said:


> Hi all. I just stumbled across this group today. I'm a 47 year old mother of two and have only slightly dabbled in the world of knitting. I look at patterns and yarn all the time and in the back of my head I keep thinking "you're too old to learn this now." I'd really love to pick up this hobby as it has always interested me.


First- A big welcome from Illinois!! 
Second- never to old to learn something new. I started lessons with my three daughters at the age of 50! 
Third- GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't be intimidated, please! It's never too late to learn something new! I learn something new about knitting all the time. (I'm 62.) Be sure to ask questions, if you have any. And welcome to KP!

Hazel


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Never, never, never too old!!! And you're only 47! Come on in! The group is wonderful. You can just sit and get inspired by the gorgeous pictures or get help and encouragement from all the talented people who "live" on KP. Welcome and enjoy it. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Tami68 said:


> Hi all. I just stumbled across this group today. I'm a 47 year old mother of two and have only slightly dabbled in the world of knitting. I look at patterns and yarn all the time and in the back of my head I keep thinking "you're too old to learn this now." I'd really love to pick up this hobby as it has always interested me.


I learned to knit in my '60's. Only been knitting about 5 years or less. I've lost track. Utube and KP are my teachers. Welcome and enjoy your new art!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tami68 said:


> Hi all. I just stumbled across this group today. I'm a 47 year old mother of two and have only slightly dabbled in the world of knitting. I look at patterns and yarn all the time and in the back of my head I keep thinking "you're too old to learn this now." I'd really love to pick up this hobby as it has always interested me.


🙋 hello,welcome to KP,your never to old to learn,jump in.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome from New Jersey. It is never too late to pick up a hobby. Go for it have fun.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

It's fun and relaxing! This is an awesome group so if you have any question at all just ask&#128522;
Welcome to the group!(from NJ)


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

you can always teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Try it, you may become happily addicted like many of us on here. You can also get lots of inspiration from viewing the lovely projects and lots of help, as for the most part, people are very kind and want to help knitters progress.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Tami68 said:


> Hi all. I just stumbled across this group today. I'm a 47 year old mother of two and have only slightly dabbled in the world of knitting. I look at patterns and yarn all the time and in the back of my head I keep thinking "you're too old to learn this now." I'd really love to pick up this hobby as it has always interested me.


The radio had a show where doctors were talking about how taking care of "elderly patients" was different than treating young folks. They all agreed that the worst sign of trouble to come was when the patient stopped learning new things -- it meant the patient had given up on life. So pick up those needles and stay young! :thumbup:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome never to late I have been knitting for 48years and still learning


----------



## vlinder (Jan 22, 2014)

You are never too old to learn new crafts or any thing else, you like to get yourself involved in , 
Everyone needs a hobby of some kind ,if you don't ,you vegetate and waist away 
enjoy and get started . 
don't be scared to make a mistake rip it out and try again , 
Vlinder


----------



## vlinder (Jan 22, 2014)

You are never too old to learn new crafts or any thing else, you like to get yourself involved in , 
Everyone needs a hobby of some kind ,if you don't ,you vegetate and waist away 
enjoy and get started . 
don't be scared to make a mistake rip it out and try again , 
I have been knitting , crocheting any other craft for 67 yrs,
my sister and i started when we were youngsters, we never got a chance to do nothing. hands had to be busy . 
Vlinder


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Knitting is just like learning anything else. You do something, feel proud and then move on to another pattern. Even long-time knitters make mistakes so stay and enjoy KP!! No question is dumb and you will learn a lot here!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Tami68 said:


> Hi all. I just stumbled across this group today. I'm a 47 year old mother of two and have only slightly dabbled in the world of knitting. I look at patterns and yarn all the time and in the back of my head I keep thinking "you're too old to learn this now." I'd really love to pick up this hobby as it has always interested me.


HEY! This is where you get better. You can ask anyone anything, & the most generous & expert people in the world (literally) will respond to you! FOR SURE.... if you want to craft, knit or crochet.... here is the place! You are already getting better, just by being here! You are going to be really surprised at how many things you learn here! Welcome!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome! You're never too old to learn how to knit.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Many of us aren't knitting/crocheting geniuses, believe me. I'm in that category. You'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

We are never to old to learn something new, we just need patience and determination.
Welcome from Oregon.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

What do you want to knit? Ravelry has lots of free patterns. Choose a pattern for a beginner. Then ask us for any help you need. Look at UTube for help first.
Welcome here, we are your friends now.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I am teaching a lady who is in her 70's so sweetie, you are just a baby here. You can do it! Watch Youtube for knitting lessons, verypink.com has videos, knitfreedom.com has videos. Go to Ravelry.com for patterns. You have to join, but it is free. And lots of free patterns. Like anything else, it is just practice. So go for it!!!
Dot


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

It's addictive, be careful !!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from Canada. this a supportive group.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome. I have been knitting for many a year, but always find something new to learn. So start knitting and before you know it you will be giving new knitters advice.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Jump in. My grandmother and my aunt are/were great knitters. I just jumped in and am learning slowly, but learning.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

welcome! please keep learning to knit. I'm 84 and learn something new everyday on KP.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

You're not to old to learn to knit! It really isn't all that hard and many of the items you can knit are small and easy to make. Start small and work up.

The yarn is calling you, listen and enjoy. Wwe'r he t help you as you learn. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome from Southern California. I started knitting when I was 16 and in high school - many, many, many years ago. I gave it up because I was too impatient to knit an entire sweater, so kept mainly to scarves and ski hats. Discovered knitted doll clothes and have been doing that for years! I am now learning to crochet. So, you're never too old to learn something new.....just make the effort.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia. 
Don't feel intimidated as we all had to learn at some stage and some of us are still learning.


----------



## Tami68 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you all so much for the encouraging words. I'm jumping in!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

any age is the right age. I knit a bit when I was a teenager and then only on occasion a simple scarf now and then until 2015 when I was 68 and seriously took it up again. SO much easier to learn today with all the YouTube videos, etc. And this is a wonderful site-people here who have been knitting forever still learn things. You'll love it.


----------



## margaret34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome from Woodstock, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

KnitnNat said:


> welcome! please keep learning to knit. I'm 84 and learn something new everyday on KP.


KnitnNat- I, too, am 84, and in the time I have been on KP, have relearned and learned new things I never imagined. What a wonderful community of people from all over the world.

Dot


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Try dish cloths...... KPer's are into them! I like them, because I can try new patterns..... & it evens & perfects my stitches & gauge. Fun to do & useful too. You most likely will not got back to the old dish rags you used to use! Welcome!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Tami68 said:


> Thank you all so much for the encouraging words. I'm jumping in!


Welcome to KP.
You're not too old to learn something new every day.
I taught myself to swim at age 60!
Now we have a pool,

:lol:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I agree, just do it. Learning knitting is so much easier these days with so much on the internet and esp. youtube, or meet others learning and take a class....it's not that hard. And welcome to KP from the Adirondack Mountains of NY.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Pick it up! Pick it up! It's the most enjoyable activity. It will calm you, excite you, vex you and please you to no end.
OH and welcome to our forum from California.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

imalulu said:


> I agree, just do it. Learning knitting is so much easier these days with so much on the internet and esp. youtube, or meet others learning and take a class....it's not that hard. And welcome to KP from the Adirondack Mountains of NY.


There are also knitting groups. Maybe local yarn shop or the Public Library. Some are closed, but some are open & friendly & so helpful & fun.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

I was in my late 40's when I learned to knit. I tried to learn twice before and it never stuck until my late 40's. I was beyond frustrated at first, but refused to give up on the scarf I wanted to knit for my husband. He still has that scarf. Sooooooooo, the moral of the story is, go for it and don't give up on learning. You'll never be sorry.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon! You're never too old to learn to knit. Questions? Ask and you'll get lots of help. ENJOY!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to South Carolina


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

You're never too old or young. Welcome from Florida


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

You can do it. I always thought it would be too hard as well. Takes some practice but you will love it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City.


----------

